# Audiotreiber Ubuntu Surround Sound



## Isengard412 (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzen mal als Zweitsystem Ubuntu installiert und nach einem gebastel funktioniert auch alles bis eben auf die Surround Ausgabe. Ich habe ein Laptop und gebe den Ton über 3 Analoganschlüsse aus der Chip müsste nen ALC1200 sein wenn ich das gerade richtig im Kopf habe. Das Problem ist nun, dass die internen Lautsprecher immer falsch als Frontlautsprecher erkannt werden und die Frontlautsprecher komplett stumm bleiben. Gibt es irgendwo ein configfile oder eine Einstellmöglichkeit wo ich einstellen kann, welcher Audioport mit welchem Signal belegt wird bzw. weiß irgendwer eine Lösung?


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Juli 2012)

Ubuntu verwendet Pulseaudio – das kann man recht flexibel einstellen. Als einstieg wäre vll folgende Wikiseite gut: PulseAudio


----------

